# PD85's Big Xifaxan Log!



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello everyone in IBS world!I have decided to take Xifaxan for my IBS. Xifaxan is a non-absorbable antibiotic that will kill off all the bacteria in your gut. The basic idea is that there is something wrong with the bacteria in your gut, and the Xifaxan will kill them off and change your IBS. I want to contribute a thorough log of all the happenings so that you might use my information to help yourself. I will give you a really in-depth understanding of my symptoms and daily routine. I hope it can help you make better decisions about how to manage your symptoms and whether or not to try Xifaxan. If this all seems too much while you are reading, just skip to the daily log part. I have IBS-D type, with occasional IBS-A. I have not been diagnosed with SIBO or ever been tested for it.My information:Height: 6'1"Weight: 190lbsBody Type: AthleticSupplements I will take during the Xifaxan that might affect gastrointestinal symptoms:-Whey Protein Isolate (lactose free) as needed to get enough protein for the day for building muscle. I almost always make it into a food, never mixed and drank.-Glutamine.I do not plan to use any supplements except the protein and glutamine during my time on Xifaxan. I am only taking the glutamine because I have it on hand. I believe it is useless and has never done anything beneficial.Here is a list of my symptoms with a severity of 1-10 of how much they bother me during a normal day.Symptoms:-Incomplete evacuation (8)-Gas (8)-Pain in abdomen (7)-Bloating/distention (5)-Diarrhea/loose stools (5)-Belching (4)-Urgency (3)-Stomach rumblings (2)-Constipation (1)Now an explanation of my usual daily pooping and symptoms during the work week. -10am: I wake up every morning with bad gas. I lie in bed and fart a lot. -10am: Getting out of bed sometimes I have to poop right away, but more often than not I eat first.-10:45am: About 15 minutes after eating I will poop 2 times without leaving the bathroom, this usually takes 15-30 minutes. -12pm: Then about 1 hour later more gas starts and I poop 2 more times which usually takes 30-60 minutes. -1pm: At this point in time I'm either feeling OK or I have a terrible sense of incomplete evacuation, but I have to go to work anyways.-3pm: I eat lunch about at work.-4pm: About 1 hour after lunch the gas starts again and I am very bloated. About once every 2 weeks I will have diarrhea at this point. If not, I hold it until I get home (I work for 4 hours in the afternoon).-6pm: At home I poop 2 more times which takes 60 minutes.-8:30pm: Eat dinner.-9:30pm: Gas and bloating again, need to poop 1-2 more times, takes 15-60 minutes. -12:30pm: Eat again, usually don't have to poop before bed but maybe 1-2x per week I will. Oddities and explanations:-My stools aren't diarrhea normally. They are normally just loose, broken apart when they hit the water, and often times long and thin. And there's LOTS of it! I feel like I don't stop pooping.-For me, gas is a warning that poop is coming in the near future. Usually when gas starts I'll sit on my knees, or squat down, and use the computer at my desk until I have to poop. The desk also helps balance when on my knees and takes some weight off my lower back which gets sore sometimes from being in this position. For some reason these positions let the gas flow out freely and get the poop ready to come out. This is also what I do between poops in the bathroom. So when I go to the bathroom to poop twice, I don't just sit on the toilet and wait. After I go once, I get in my squat position or put some pads/towels under my knees and sit like that until I have to go again. Without getting my second poop out I have terrible incomplete evacuation and tight, painful feelings in the abdomen. -When I am "done" pooping I usually give myself a mini enema. I just squirt a tiny bit of warm water up there in the first few inches of colon and immediately expel it. Usually this gets those few stuck pieces out and I feel much better. I do not know the risks of this but I've been doing it for almost 2 years now and it has been a tremendous help and no side-effects so far. I only do this after the final poop before I go a few hours without pooping.-There are times when I get day-long diarrhea. Yesterday was one of those days. This happens every so often and is extremely annoying. I usually take pepto or Imodium as needed.-I also have a hernia repair that hurts. The IBS and this pain are very much associated. When the part of my colon near the hernia repair spasms it is very annoying and painful. Unfortunately this happens all the time and I try to view this as a separate problem as much as I can. I am just starting to put some cream on it now that is supposed to numb the pain.-I take pepto and imodium as needed. I take pepto more often than the imodium, which I rarely use anymore. -Also if I am getting constipated, I will take a 1/2 dose of Garden of Life Super Seed Fiber. I will not use this during my Xifaxan run because it has probiotics in it. If I start getting really constipated I plan on using metamucil which has worked for me in post-surgery constipation situations. On to the daily log!Day 1: Sunday August 19th 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 14 daysFood Log:Breakfast 11:30am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown rice-waterLunch 3pm-1/2 tuna sandwich on wheat bread-1 chicken sausage with mayo mustard relish on a roll-2 bites of chili didn't eat any beans-1 slice watermelon-1 small cookie-1/2 vitamin water zero (stevia sweetener)Dinner 8pm:-1 chicken thigh-1 potato-1 serving green beans-1 pancake (bisquick, 1 egg, 1/3 scoop protein powder, peach jelly on top)-water4th meal 2pm:-1 duck breast-1 serving brown rice-1 nutrigrain bar-1 wheat muffin-1/2 tuna sandwich on wheat bread-1/2 pear-a few sips of vitamin water zeroSymptom Log:-Took first dose with breakfast. Normal morning pretty much with lots of pooping. -Didn't feel very bloated after lunch today, could be a good day?-Trying to go poo a few hours after lunch, some urgency, a little bit gassy nothing out of the ordinary.-Went once before dinner, slight IE (incomplete evacuation).-Felt urgency after dinner, sat down to go, nothing came out but had a few contractions. Took pepto late last night so this is not abnormal. No gas though. -Still haven't pooped after dinner, I think I could probably go if I wanted to, no gas though. -Tried to go poop and relaxed but nothing came out. Feeling alright actually.-2am: No bloating after dinner or 4th meal. One fart all night. Feel slightly constipated and am having a few constipation pains. VERY different from what I normally feel and it's been a long time since I've felt these kinds of pains! I sort of like them...Symptoms Overview 8/19:-Incomplete Evacuation (5)-Gas (3)-Pain in abdomen (7)-Bloating/distension (4)-Diarrhea/loose stools (3)-Belching (2)-Urgency (5)-Stomach rumblings (3)-Constipation (3)Summary: I think my symptoms are good today because yesterday's were so bad, and I took some pepto bismol to fight them off. I feel a little bit tight and a little bit constipated. My morning was somewhat normal, but my night has been ridiculously good. Once in a long while I will have a night like this. We will see what the morning brings. I had a few pains I haven't noticed before and a very slight sour stomach upset before I ate my 4th meal. I'm not sure what symptom improvement or pains that I can contribute to the Xifaxan today. I ate a good amount of fiber at the 4th meal in case the Xifaxan is actually making me constipated which I've read that it can. Let me know if you want me to include anything else!

EDIT: It appears as though all editing has disappeared from my posts. They are just one long sentence making them very difficult to read. I apologize for this, and you should skip to the end and read the SUMMARY of each day to make it easier. Thanks and sorry again.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 2: Monday August 20th 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 14 daysFood Log:Breakfast 11:00am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown rice-waterLunch 3:00pm-1chicken sandwich on white bread w/ spread-1 pork sandwich on white bread w/ spread-1/2 vitamin water zero (stevia sweetener)Dinner 10:00pm:-1 serving sweet and sour pork-1 serving beef with vermicelli noodles-1 serving white rice-a few different dim sum dishes-jasmine tea-water4th meal 3:00am:-1chicken leg-1 serving red rice-1 nutrigrain bar-a few sips of vitamin water zeroSymptom Log:-Woke up feeling really gassy, pains in abdomen, bubbling stomach, definitely need to poop really soon because it is built up from last night. -First poop of day came out pretty easily. Stools were fairly solid, I attribute this to not pooping last night. Stools floated meaning lots of gas in them. Trying to poop again now, definitely feel a bit constipated.-Pooped again. long, thin, and gassy. Bad morning all-in-all. Some sharp stomach pains kicking in right now early afternoon.-Been having tons and tons of gas all day even before lunch. Totally not normal. -515pm: this is the most gas I've ever had in my life. I have farted at least once every 5 minutes for the past 3 hours.-Pooped at work, fairly explosive and several rounds of pooping with gas in between.-Out to dinner and doing ok, gas has subsided for now.-3am: Did ok tonight made it through, gas is back but not as bad, didn't have to poop again which is really nice.Symptoms Overview 8/20:-Incomplete Evacuation (5)-Gas (10!!)-Pain in abdomen (6)-Bloating/distension (6)-Diarrhea/loose stools (6)-Belching (2)-Urgency (5)-Stomach rumblings (7)-Constipation (0)Summary: I was right, last night had nothing to do with the Xifaxan, because today was bad. I woke up with terrible gas and I knew constipation wasn't going to be a problem. Today was easily the most gas I've ever had in my life, and I'd be willing to bet it had to do with the Xifaxan. Starting around 2pm, I farted literally every 5 minutes for 4 hours. They were not small farts either, it was almost unreal. I already have a bad gas problem. Then after going poo a few times and heading out it got better until late at night when the gas started again but not as bad. The feelings of my symptoms today VERY closely resembled when I take a probiotic and you get that really gassy, loose stool, and gurgling stomach. Almost identical feeling. Funny how an antibiotic and a probiotic could feel the same way. This is not what I was expecting from the Xifaxan. As far as my stools were concerned, I pooped only twice in the morning before work (usual is 3-4). But then at work I went poop and there were 3 rounds of stool that came out in about 15 minutes on the toilet. Then at home I pooped again before going out with a friend. I didn't have to poop again all night. I'm hoping I feel better tomorrow, I have things coming up on the weekend and I really don't want all this gas!Note: A lot of my symptom log is written right when the symptoms are happening, or right after, using a note program on my phone.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a general question that is not related to the rifaximin use: are you negatively affected by fiber in your diet? I know a lot of IBS-ers are, and I notice there doesn't seem to be much in the way of fiber in your diet (except for the brwon rice at breakfast). Is this by design?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

faze action said:


> I have a general question that is not related to the rifaximin use: are you negatively affected by fiber in your diet? I know a lot of IBS-ers are, and I notice there doesn't seem to be much in the way of fiber in your diet (except for the brwon rice at breakfast). Is this by design?


Yes I keep fiber to a minimum. This brown rice is actually quick cook brown rice that only has 1g of fiber per serving.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 3: Tuesday August 21st 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 14 daysFood Log:Breakfast 11:00am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown rice-waterLunch 3:00pm-1 Indian beef hamburger (strange)-1 samosa (an indian food not a drink haha)-1/2 vitamin water zero (stevia sweetener)Dinner 8:30pm:-1 chicken thigh-1 chicken leg-1 white potato-1 serving green beans-sips of vitamin water4th meal 1:00am:-2 servings chicken and dumplings-1 piece gingerbread cake-waterSymptom Log:-Laying in bed a few big farts. Nothing out of the ordinary. Feeling really normal...-Whoa all of a sudden horrible gas pains when I stood up. Abdomen really distended and bloated. Strong urge to poop... Just pooped and it was really solid wow. Still have the urge to go more. This all happened right when I stood up. OK pooped again also a very solid poop. Only had to wipe twice... Still feel some gas and poop inside me. pretty uncomdortable. I'm going to eat and see what happens.-Ate... Gas and bloating starting up again. I knew this was going to happen.-1230pm: Still my morning pooping. Pooped again, still don't feel empty. feels like a bad morning normally does. if I dont poop again before work, I expect gas to start around lunchtime.-Last morning poop before work is real long strands and not good. Still feeling gassy.-Some gas this afternoon, not nearly as bad, some heartburn from lunch... Feeling like if I wanted to poop at any time that I could, and kind of just gassy and uncomfortable feeling. -Finally pooped after lunch... really solid, only going to go this once before the gym today. Interesting...-Feeling good after dinner. I usually have to poop now, and I feel like I do, but it's different, and not as bad. Not a lot of gas at all since I went poop last. Not bloated either.-An hour later loose stools but they came out easily. Went twice. Probably the Indian food I ate today for lunch. Feeling pretty good though.-Went all night without any gas or pains, felt really good. Symptoms Overview 8/21:-Incomplete Evacuation (5)-Gas (5)-Pain in abdomen (5)-Bloating/distension (4)-Diarrhea/loose stools (7)-Belching (2)-Urgency (5)-Stomach rumblings (3)-Constipation (0)Summary: The morning was rough, which I could have expected after how bad Monday was. I don't often have horrible cramps upon standing out of bed, but today I did. Fortunately, I got progressively better over the day. The gas was much better today but I was still having loose stools. The Indian food gave me heartburn, but I didn't take anything for it. I'm still very much reminded and feeling like I'm on a probiotic.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 4: Wednesday August 22nd 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 14 daysFood Log:Breakfast 11:00am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown rice-waterLunch 3:00pm-2 hotdogs w/ ketchup mustard relish-2 vegetarian sliders-1 cream puff-1/2 vitamin water zero (stevia sweetener)Dinner 8:00pm:-1 serving talapia-1 serving spinach-1 serving brown rice-1 protein pancake-sips of vitamin water4th meal:-noneSymptom Logooped twice after breakfast, both poops were completely loose like coffee grounds.-trying to go again before lunch, need to evacuate!-Getting gas after lunch need to have diarrhea soon probably. -went at work, pretty bad incomplete evac. general pain in abdomen, hernia repair hurts.-after work just sat down and instantly pooped a little. waited a few minutes on the toilet and pooped again. don't feel empty but I don't feel horrible. -pooped immediately after dinner.-pooped two more times an hour later.-felt decent the rest of the night, some urgency but that's it.Symptoms Overview 8/22:-Incomplete Evacuation (8)-Gas (6)-Pain in abdomen (5)-Bloating/distension (4)-Diarrhea/loose stools (5)-Belching (2)-Urgency (6)-Stomach rumblings (2)-Constipation (0)Summary: Not the greatest day but eventually I pooped enough to feel empty and able to go out with some friends. After the morning was over, the poops were very long and thin, the worst kind for incomplete evacuation! The gas was ok today, I feel normal pretty much. I feel like the Xifaxan is not doing anything at the moment. I'm surprised at how much gas I still have. I figured the Xifaxan would at least make that better since I would have so little bacteria in there.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 5: Thursday August 23rd, 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 14 daysFood Log:Breakfast 11:00am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown rice-waterLunch 2:00pm-1 1/2 hamburgers with cheese on white bun-1 serving macaroni salad-1 serving cucumber salad-1 serving watermelon salad-1 small brownie-2 small cookies-1/2 vitamin water zero (stevia sweetener)Dinner 9:00pm:-2 servings salmon loaf-1 white potato-1 serving asparagus-1 slice avocado-sips of vitamin water4th meal 1:30am:-1 chicken leg-1 serving whole wheat pasta-1/2 can of tuna w/ mayoSymptom Log:-woke up feeling pretty much exactly how I feel without xifaxan...-gassy morning, gonna have to poop soon... nothing new here.-was in a rush out the door this morning and only pooped twice at home-after lunch I had a huge poop at work with 2 rounds, semi-explosive, lots of gas prior to this.-horrible cramps started 10 minutes later and lasted all afternoon-hernia pain really hurting when the IBS cramps up-pooped again when I got home-pooped again later after dinner and resisted the urge to go the rest of the night-gas was much better after dinner, not a lot at allSymptoms Overview 8/23:-Incomplete Evacuation (5)-Gas (6)-Pain in abdomen (8)-Bloating/distension (7)-Diarrhea/loose stools (6)-Belching (2)-Urgency (6)-Stomach rumblings (2)-Constipation (0)Summary: Feeling like my normal IBS self pretty much. I can't tell if the Xifaxan is doing anything. I'm only on day 5 so we'll see if there are some improvements to come, I really hope so.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Give the rifaximin the full course and then wait around 48 hours after you're finished with it to make the final call. Most of the times I've taken rifaximin it has worked, but I generally have been more bloated/distended (if that's possible) while actually on the drug due to the "die off" effect from the bacteria. Rifaximin also makes me retain water; I routinely gain about 6-8 pounds while on it and it all comes off within 48 hours of stopping.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

faze action said:


> Give the rifaximin the full course and then wait around 48 hours after you're finished with it to make the final call. Most of the times I've taken rifaximin it has worked, but I generally have been more bloated/distended (if that's possible) while actually on the drug due to the "die off" effect from the bacteria. Rifaximin also makes me retain water; I routinely gain about 6-8 pounds while on it and it all comes off within 48 hours of stopping.


That is good news if it works that way for me. I feel almost normal in my IBS with all of my typical symptoms. I haven't gained any weight yet but we will see.Also worth noting is that I am coming down with a cold which is quite unfortunate. Also I think I am going to take imodium tonight because I need to stay overnight somewhere... this might cause some changes in symptoms for a few days.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 6: Friday August 24th, 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 14 daysFood Log:Breakfast 11:00am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown rice-waterLunch 2:30pm-1 serving brown rice-1 serving thai beef and chicken-1 serving thai vegetables-1/2 vitamin water zero (stevia sweetener)Dinner 9:00pm:-1 turkey sandwich on sweet roll-1 cookie-1 serving mixed fruits-water4th meal 2:00am:-4 cookies-waterSymptom Log:-10:00am: a few farts in bed, totally normal-feeling just like a regular IBS day in my life-pooped 4 times in the morning, all very loose. it wasn't enough and I felt bad all afternoon, horrible I.E., some gas-went 2 times 2 hours after lunch and then took 3 Imodium and went out for an overnight in san francisco-had a lot of bloating and distention all night, lots of peeing, some gurgling-no gas or pooping all nightSymptoms Overview 8/24:-Incomplete Evacuation (7)-Gas (5)-Pain in abdomen (8)-Bloating/distension (9)-Diarrhea/loose stools (6)-Belching (2)-Urgency (4)-Stomach rumblings (3)-Constipation (0)Summary: It was not a good morning. I think it was the whole wheat pasta I ate the night before. But then after I went twice later in the day I felt pretty good. I took Imodium which I had my normal reactions to: bloating, distension, and peeing. But it gets me through. I also drank 2 beers last night and then a few hours later I had 1/2 of a gin and tonic. Alcohol always makes things better temporarily, and then worse a few hours later, but it didn't happen last night with the Imodium in me.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 7: Saturday August 25th, 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 14 daysFood Log:Breakfast 10:00am-1 small croissant-1/2 bagel with butter-2 spoons of greek yogurtLunch 2:30pm-tuna melt on 2 pieces of wheat bread w/ cheddar-1/2 a ham steak with red rice-1 cookie-1/2 vitamin water zero (stevia sweetener)Dinner 8:30pm:-1 steak estimate 10oz-1 baked potato w/ cheese and sour cream-1 bowl ice cream with peaches-water4th meal 2:00am:-1 nutrigrain bar-waterSymptom Log:-10:00am: farted maybe 3 times this morning, felt like I had to fart more but imodium backed me up-11:30am went to work straight from SF, some more gas but not bad, glad I took the imodium-4:00pm still haven't pooped, gas is mostly gone, quite incredible! feel pretty good. this is the definitely the imodium and sometimes happens the day after I take it.-7pm trying to poop, turns out I'm really constipated, went an hour ago but only got out 2 tiny little pieces and had horrible I.E. like I had to take a giant poop but nothing would come out.-730 finally got a poop out, it was ok I guess-11pm tried pooping again and couldn't, just a little gas-going to sleep without pooping, pretty distended but not badSymptoms Overview 8/25:-Incomplete Evacuation (7)-Gas (4)-Pain in abdomen (6)-Bloating/distension (7)-Diarrhea/loose stools (0)-Belching (4)-Urgency (3)-Stomach rumblings (5)-Constipation (7)Summary: The Imodium made me constipated today, but it's usually not this bad. Often times I will rebound and it will be worse, but not today. I didn't go in the morning and just held my urges because I was with people and couldn't spend a lot of time in the bathroom. I wonder if this will have any effect on the Xifaxan treatment? I am halfway done now with the Xifaxan course, I'm hoping the Xifaxan really starts kicking in soon, that would be nice! I noticed I was given 45 pills so I actually have 15 full days on it. I also drank alcohol again tonight and it was fine. No strange side effects noted. Earlier in the week right after starting the Xifaxan I tried to have just 1 drink on two different nights and each time they knocked me out completely which is abnormal. I guess that has subsided. Also, I didn't end up getting sick, just had weird sinus dizzyness and a sore throat for a day. I wonder if it's related to the Xifaxan?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 8: Sunday August 26th, 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 15 daysFood Log:Breakfast 10:30am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown rice-sips of vitamin waterLunch 2:30pm-1 BLTSnack 6:30pm-5 milano cookies-1 banana nut muffinDinner 8:30pm:-2 servings beef ravioli-1 serving green beans-1/2 breaded chicken breast-sips of vitamin water4th meal 2:00am:-1 pork chop-1 serving red rice-2 eggs-1 whole wheat english muffin-sips of vitamin waterSymptom Log:-woke up, a few big farts but not a lot of gas-11:30am took a GIANT poop from being backed up-didnt try to poop again right away-12:45pm feeling like I have to poop again but still constipated I guess-getting gas-12:55pm my stomach is on fire-1:05pm still farting, still need to go-Went again but still had horrible IE-3:00pm felt awful but went to beach anyways-7:30pm it worked out and I made it, once I got out walking on the beach and doing things the pain lessened.-9:30pm after dinner, farting a lot, gonna have to poop soon for sure-10:30pm a really solid big poop, bad IE after but not as bad as earlier-3:00am only one more fart after 10:30pm felt OK all nightSymptoms Overview 8/26:-Incomplete Evacuation (9)-Gas (4)-Pain in abdomen (6)-Bloating/distension (8)-Diarrhea/loose stools (0)-Belching (3)-Urgency (4)-Stomach rumblings (3)-Constipation (8)Summary: The Imodium from a few days ago was still causing constipation issues today. I hadn't taken any in a while and I think that's why it affected me so strongly. I felt like I needed to poo the entire day. Lots of pain and stuff associated with it. My hernia repair really hurts when there is stool next to it, and it is very bothersome. And when I did go, I had I.E. afterwards. I don't think the Xifaxan is doing anything yet, and the Imodium definitely messed up the log, but it had to be done. I might take it again Thursday depending on how I feel. I have finished 8 days now on the Xifaxan and I don't feel any different. It seems very strange to me that I am still having gas issues. Maybe when I stop the treatment the gas issues will go away for a while.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 9: Monday August 27th, 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 15 daysFood Log:Breakfast 10:30am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown rice-sips of vitamin waterLunch 3:30pm-1/2 turkey sandwhich on white roll-1/2 roast beef sandwich on dutch crunch-waterDinner 8:30pm:-1 1/2 big beef enchiladas-salad-greens4th meal:-noneSymptom Log:-Incredible morning. Farted only once. Pooped 3 times in succession. All stools were solid. Felt great no IE. Took a little metamucil last night I wonder if that helped?-Farted all afternoon after my first meal. Damn IBS playing tricks on me Pooped right before lunch. Just sat down and out it came. Feeling good still 1/2 hour later.-a few hours after lunch went 3 times in a row, took about an hour. Bad I.E. from the metamucil. I took some pepto it helped but now I'm feelin bad again. -1:00am: Felt good, no gas the rest of the night. A little urgency but that passed. Interesting that it went well tonight. Symptoms Overview 8/27:-Incomplete Evacuation (5)-Gas (3)-Pain in abdomen (4)-Bloating/distension (6)-Diarrhea/loose stools (3)-Belching (2)-Urgency (5)-Stomach rumblings (2)-Constipation (1)Summary: Overall this was a pretty good day. The Imodium finally wore off and I pooped a lot and had some urgency. The metamucil makes my poops nice and smooth for wiping but gives me awful incomplete evacuation. I have been eating poorly almost every day because my meals come from 1. work or 2. my girlfriend's cooking. The only meals I prepare are my 1st and 4th meals of the day. This ok though because the first meal sets the stage for the rest of the day while the 4th meal sets the stage for the morning after.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

PD85 said:


> The metamucil makes my poops nice and smooth for wiping but gives me awful incomplete evacuation.


Have you tried different brands of fiber? I had a terrible time with bloating/distension from metamucil and my GI doctor told me that's not uncommon side effect and recommended I switch to Citrucel brand. I did and it works much better for me.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

faze action said:


> Have you tried different brands of fiber? I had a terrible time with bloating/distension from metamucil and my GI doctor told me that's not uncommon side effect and recommended I switch to Citrucel brand. I did and it works much better for me.


Yea I have tried a lot of different fibers. My favorite is actually Garden of Life Super Seed, but it has probiotics in it so I'm avoiding it right now. Citrucel also causes really bad incomplete evacuation for me so I avoid it, but it definitely doesn't give me that metamucil bloat.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 10: Tuesday August 28th, 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 15 daysFood Log:Breakfast 8:30am-1 piece of lingcod-1 white potato-1 serving chard-sips of vitamin waterLunch 3:30pm-1 angus burger-a few fries-waterDinner 8:30pm:-2 servings meatloaf-1 serving brown rice-1 serving green beans-1 cookie4th meal:-noneSymptom Log:-8:30am: huge poop first one out. pooped again 3 more times in an hour.-6:20pm: still haven't pooped again. tried sitting down and just waiting but farted only a little. took some more metamucil. slightly constipated because I took pepto last night-just gonna take a nap-slept, woke up, ate, had to poop-pretty constipated-9:15 pooped once, waited for a while, another poop came out-feeling empty but NOT empty, don't like this feeling at all, definitely more poop inside me.-2:20am feeling a bit strange, can't figure out how I feel. kind of like there's poop in there but at the same time, no gas or stomach pain at all. feels fine overall and I can't complain about this feeling.Symptoms Overview 8/28:-Incomplete Evacuation (6)-Gas (3)-Pain in abdomen (5)-Bloating/distension (7)-Diarrhea/loose stools (4)-Belching (2)-Urgency (3)-Stomach rumblings (2)-Constipation (5)Summary: Felt weird today, very different than normal. I don't think it's the Xifaxan though. More than likely it's a combination of the pepto bismol to calm my stomach the other night, and the metamucil I took to clear me out after the Imodium really backed me up. I felt good at the end of the night though, and that is always the sign of a good day. I haven't been getting quality sleep lately because I've been hanging out way too late with my girlfriend. When I sleep well, everything is always better. I go to a football game tomorrow night so hopefully I can tough it through, although I might take some pepto again and possibly some Imodium.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 11: Wednesday August 29th, 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 15 daysFood Log:Breakfast 8:30am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown rice-sips of vitamin water zeroLunch 11:45pm-1 serving white rice-1 serving creamed spinach w/ indian spices-1 piece nan breadLate-Lunch 3:00pm:-1chicken breast with bacon sandwich on sourdough-1/2 vitamin water zeroDinner 8:30pm:-2 servings roast beef-1 serving mashed potato with gravy-1 serving mac and cheese-1 roll w/ butter-2 glasses of beerSymptom Log:-typical morning, went 3 times-Had some gas and pain starting around noon and went poop at work around 1. still feeling good. A little gas and pain kicking in now around 6pm. Gonna have to go soon. It's the blessing and curse of Metamucil. -went twice at home before dinner felt empty but then quickly was gassy and gurgling stomach again-fought through it and no gas all night, just kind of bloated and icky feeling-2am gas kicking in before bedSymptoms Overview 8/29:-Incomplete Evacuation (4)-Gas (7)-Pain in abdomen (4)-Bloating/distension (7)-Diarrhea/loose stools (5)-Belching (2)-Urgency (3)-Stomach rumblings (4)-Constipation (0)Summary: Getting back closer to normal now. Loose stools and gas. Just trying to hang in there for the last few days of Xifaxan. It's not looking promising. I figure if the bacteria were dead then I wouldn't be having so much gas. I'm not sure why it isn't killing the bacteria but maybe it just isn't reaching my large colon for some reason. I don't know but I'll just finish off the medicine and see how I feel the week after. I'd love to wake up and not have gas pains and tons of gas.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 12: Thursday August 30th, 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 15 daysFood Log:Breakfast 8:30am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown rice-sips of vitamin water zeroLunch 2:30pm-1 Mediterranean chicken wrapDinner 8:30pm:-1 turkey sandwich on a sweet roll-some pieces of watermelon and pineapple-1/2 cookie4th meal 12:30am:-something from a mexican restaurant can't remember what the things were called-chips and salsaSymptom Log:-8:30am: It's all coming up now. Woke up with crazy gas. Sitting on the toilet after breakfast already gone 4 times.-9:40am: Final big explosion of gas and poop wow. Must have been the food and beer at Harry's hofbrau last night.-5:15pm: Just pooped twice again, was gassy all afternoon but not too bad. -didn't go again, a little bit of gas started late at night, felt pretty good all night, took pepto and that helped probably.Symptoms Overview 8/30:-Incomplete Evacuation (4)-Gas (6)-Pain in abdomen (4)-Bloating/distension (6)-Diarrhea/loose stools (7)-Belching (2)-Urgency (5)-Stomach rumblings (3)-Constipation (0)Summary: Just cruising on normal now. Don't feel any different than without the Xifaxan. A few more days and it's over. I'm not sure what to expect but I'll just wait and see. I took pepto tonight and that might affect me tomorrow.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 13: Friday August 31st, 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 15 daysFood Log:Breakfast 10:00am-1 serving white fish-1 serving riceLunch 3:30pm-thai food buffetDinner 8:30pm:-1 serving steak-1 serving whole wheat noodles-1 serving zucchini-1 protein pancake4th meal:-noneSymptom Log:-10:30am: pooped several times again this morning-2:00pm: pooped again after some gas build up -6:00pm: pooped again, had to wait a long time for this one, strange...-9:30pm: pooped again twice, very thai food-ish poop-10:00pm: took pepto bismolSymptoms Overview 8/31:-Incomplete Evacuation (5)-Gas (6)-Pain in abdomen (4)-Bloating/distension (7)-Diarrhea/loose stools (6)-Belching (2)-Urgency (5)-Stomach rumblings (4)-Constipation (2)Summary: Pooped a lot today. Pretty annoying. I'm just tired of all the gas I have, and Xifaxan is doing nothing for the gas unfortunately. It's not super painful unless I hold it in, but it sure is annoying and it never stops until I poop. And then I have maybe an hour or two before the gas starts again unless it's the last poop of the night, then I'm usually good to go. Took pepto bismol again tonight. Shouldn't affect too much but sometimes it does.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 14: Saturday September 1st, 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 15 daysFood Log:Breakfast 10:00am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown riceSnack 4:30pm-1 cookie-1/2 a peachDinner 8:00pm:-2 enchiladas-1 serving mexican rice-1/2 flanSnack 11:30pm-1 donut hole-1/2 a cookie4th meal 2:00am:-1 chicken leg-1 serving brown rice-1/2 a bananaSymptom Log:-11:30am out of bed relaxed for a few minutes on the computer and then pooped before breakfast. felt really good and came out easily.-12noon: gas starting again -12:30pm: pooped twice again, still need to go though-2:30pm: pooped probably 8-10 times this morning, finally got a good one with complete evacuation and took 3 Imodium. -no gas or pooping the rest of the day, some distension and bloating as usual with the Imodium.Symptoms Overview 9/1:-Incomplete Evacuation (6)-Gas (4)-Pain in abdomen (4)-Bloating/distension (7)-Diarrhea/loose stools (6)-Belching (2)-Urgency (5)-Stomach rumblings (4)-Constipation (0)Summary: I had a really rough morning that took several hours to sort out. Finally when it was done I took a bunch of Imodium because I just wanted to go out and have a good day and night with my girlfriend without having to make up an excuse to go home for a few hours. It all worked out in the end. Last day of Xifaxan is tomorrow, I am praying and hoping that something good comes out of this. I feel like I'm taking a placebo in regards to my IBS. The Xifaxan has a few other symptoms that I think are caused by it. When I drink alcohol it makes me very dizzy and tired while on the Xifaxan. Also in this last week I had several heart palpitations and I haven't had those in years and years ever since my thyroid levels were out of control high. I got my thyroid levels checked and I'm normal at the moment. I hope it's the Xifaxan and they stop when I go off of it. It feels related to the dizzyness.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 15: Sunday September 2nd, 2012Xifaxan [email protected] per day for 15 daysFood Log:Breakfast 10:30am-1 chicken patty-1 serving brown riceLunch 2:30pm-1 tuna sandwich on wheat-1/2 a pear-1 nutrigrain barDinner 8:30pm:-1 bison burger on white-1 small salad w/ blue cheese dressing-a few friesSnack 11:30pm:-1 slice zucchini bread-1/2 banana-1/4 scoop protein powder in waterSymptom Log:-11:00am pooped 4 times in a row or so-12:00noon some decent cramping going on, pretty annoying-1:00pm really felt like I needed to go but couldn't go, a little bit of gas not much-didn't get to poop again the rest of the day because I went hunting-the imodium usually slows me down for a day or two, so I didnt have to go urgently today-I had some gas throughout the day and now late at night I have some but it's bearable and not much painSymptoms Overview 9/2:-Incomplete Evacuation (5)-Gas (3)-Pain in abdomen (4)-Bloating/distension (6)-Diarrhea/loose stools (4)-Belching (1)-Urgency (3)-Stomach rumblings (2)-Constipation (2)Summary: It's the last day of Xifaxan and I take the last pill really soon. I'm looking forward to seeing what happens when I stop taking it. I can pretty much say that it did nothing while taking it, but from what I've read, it can have an affect afterward you discontinue it. I will keep this log alive for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you PD85. That was a good read, I'm looking forward to see how the Xifaxan is working out for you. Some questions: Have you done a test for SIBO? You said that the Xifaxan maybe don't reach your colon, but in my understanding, Xifaxan is used for SIBO which is actually a bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine. Just out of curiousity, when and how did you IBS-symptoms start?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Freud said:


> Have you done a test for SIBO?


No I have not.


> You said that the Xifaxan maybe don't reach your colon, but in my understanding, Xifaxan is used for SIBO which is actually a bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine.


This is correct, however it's only used for SIBO when you have SIBO. It is still largely unknown whether it can help IBS in general and there are trials going on right now to sort that out.


> Just out of curiousity, when and how did you IBS-symptoms start?


I used to travel a lot. My problems started during my traveling after a bad night of sushi. Before that day I don't ever remember having diarrhea a single time in my life. A few months later I got a thryoid disease and had to nuke my thyroid (Grave's Disease). I take medicine every day for it now. For the few months when my condition was un-diagnosed I had terrible loose stools and diarrhea all the time. And it never really went away. Finally, a few months after my IBS had started, I had a traumatic situation where I was on a stage with thousands of people watching me and I blacked out from the pain of an IBS attack and got taken to the hospital. I swore it was appendicitis. I still get these attacks, and they come with a fever and nausea, but every time I get scanned, my appendix is fine.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

PD85 said:


> I used to travel a lot. My problems started during my traveling after a bad night of sushi. Before that day I don't ever remember having diarrhea a single time in my life. A few months later I got a thryoid disease and had to nuke my thyroid (Grave's Disease). I take medicine every day for it now. For the few months when my condition was un-diagnosed I had terrible loose stools and diarrhea all the time. And it never really went away. Finally, a few months after my IBS had started, I had a traumatic situation where I was on a stage with thousands of people watching me and I blacked out from the pain of an IBS attack and got taken to the hospital. I swore it was appendicitis. I still get these attacks, and they come with a fever and nausea, but every time I get scanned, my appendix is fine.


God. If I got one dollar every time I heard about someone getting IBS after food poisoning. I bet that they in the end will link IBS to bacterias as with ulcers and H. Pylori. If not SIBO then harmful bacterias in the colon or fungus. I really hope you'll get better, no one deserves IBS.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Freud said:


> God. If I got one dollar every time I heard about someone getting IBS after food poisoning. I bet that they in the end will link IBS to bacterias as with ulcers and H. Pylori. If not SIBO then harmful bacterias in the colon or fungus. I really hope you'll get better, no one deserves IBS.


I have a theory that if you could take the Xifaxan IMMEDIATELY after you get the food poisoning that you could squelch the IBS in the butt before it starts. Just a theory and far off from reality. However Xifaxan is on-label for travelers diarrhea from e.coli infection but that is with no regards to IBS. Thanks for the kind words, IBS is definitely a hard condition to deal with and this board is a testament to that.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 16: Monday September 3rd, 2012Took last pill this morning because I forgot last night. No more Xifaxan.No more food logs for the time being.Symptom Log:-11:00am pooped 3 times in a row, really explosive but full evactuation feeling. stools Weren't very loose but lots of food from last night un-digested in there.-12:30pm pooped 2 more times, kind of bad IE but bearable. -5:00pm gas for an hour or so now.-6:30pm still more gas and trying to poop.-10:00pm ended up not pooping earlier, and pooped now JUST ONCE. full evacuation feeling, feels good.-1:00am no gas, feel great down there. Symptoms Overview 9/3:-Incomplete Evacuation (5)-Gas (4)-Pain in abdomen (3)-Bloating/distension (3)-Diarrhea/loose stools (4)-Belching (1)-Urgency (2)-Stomach rumblings (1)-Constipation (2)Summary: Symptoms down across the board. The Imodium from 2 days ago could be responsible for the calm bowels. I really like it when they are calm! I also didn't eat much yesterday and hiked all afternoon and was too exhausted to poop when I got home and just went to sleep. Sometimes just NOT going to the bathroom can help calm you down. I hope things keep going well tomorrow.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 17: Tuesday September 4th, 2012Took last pill this morning because I forgot last night. No more Xifaxan.No more food logs for the time being.Symptom Log:-8:30am: 2 poops horrible incomplete evacuation-gas all morning-after lunch terrible cramps and gas, finally went poop 2 more times, long and kind of thing, bad incomplete evacuation-pooped before dinner again-a little gas the rest of the night but not bad, some painSymptoms Overview 9/4:-Incomplete Evacuation (8)-Gas (7)-Pain in abdomen (7)-Bloating/distension (7)-Diarrhea/loose stools (4)-Belching (1)-Urgency (3)-Stomach rumblings (3)-Constipation (2)Summary: Today was not a good day in IBS land. Definitely a lot of gas, bad IE, cramps, and pain. Just one of those days. I got through it and I hope tomorrow is better. Let's see if the Xifaxan starts doing something.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Log for 9/5:Really interesting day, had normal morning but then I got really constipated. I barely pooped before dinner and it was one medium sized solid log, complete evacuation. Totally not normal. I have been using a really low dose metamucil once at night before bed, not even one serving, to try and get a more complete evacuation. But this constipation came out of no where. I had pretty bad gas all day, and a painful abdomen. It wasn't fun. Also now late at night the gas is starting again. We will see how I do tomorrow.


----------

